# QG18 diagram



## SBOY (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello guys. Can someone help me with my QG18 engine. I bought a surplus nissan QG18 from Japan. The pinout diagram is diffrent from QG18DE. Can anyone send me a QG18 (not QG18DE) pinout diagram? Thanks:waving:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is no "qg18", it's got to be a qg18de or nothing. Are you sure the pinout is different or are the wire colors just different?


----------



## SBOY (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi chimmike. Thanks for your reply. There is a QG18DD but I'm not sure if that's my engine. QG18DD engine was used in Nissan Sunny 2000-2006 in Japan. But I'm not sure if that's my engine. 

The pinout is different and the colors of the wire are different. Thanks


----------



## SBOY (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi chimmike. The socket of QG18DE has 4 layers. My QG18 has 3 layers only. I don't know if that can help. Thanks


----------



## SBOY (Jan 26, 2010)

*Multiplex Fuse box*

Does anyone know where can i buy a multiplex fusebox (fuse box under the dashboard) for qg18? Please help me.:waving:


----------

